# World of Warcraft



## Stephanie (Nov 7, 2012)

I know it may be futile asking this here but does anyone else play World of Warcraft here?
I play Horde on Thrall US, my main being a level 90 Blood Elf Holy Priest. I also play on The Venture Co. where I play a level 87 Panderan Resto shaman. I do have an Alliance server, Darkspear where I have a level 90 Night Elf Resto Druid.

So does anyone else play? What faction/server? Main toons? How are you liking MoP so far?


----------



## SockHead (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm sorry but sheesh I couldn't even read that.

Um, I've played it before but I could never really get into it. Seemed way to expansive for me.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 7, 2012)

I play on Saurfang EU as a Level 90 Alliance Pandaren Monk, although my subscription runs out next week and I don't think I'll be renewing. Sucks up too much time!


----------



## Kyle (Nov 8, 2012)

The last time I played WoW was... 6 years ago. It seems way to outdated for me to get back into. I'm still surprised it still is played as much as it is, you'd think it'd die or be remade soon.


----------



## Brad (Nov 8, 2012)

Level 90 Blood Elf Pallywallywackgiveadogabone. Borean Tundra.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yup i'm a fellow wow'er, i mainly play Alliance on Bronze Dragonflight EU but i do also have 1 horde character on there too.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 6, 2012)

I used to play WoW, I kinda really miss it but I hear the new expansion is nothing worth coming back to. My main was a level 85 Draenai Disc priest on Jadenar, of course named Kaiaa. I am proud to say that I was 2nd best disc priest on server in the 2nd best guild Nubstars hehe. That was before Cata, after Cata came out I changed my main to my Dwooid Ellii. She was a feral/feral kitty/bear. I did used to pvp but I was never that good unless I was on my lowbee rogue.

After I get a new computer I plan to try out Rift.


----------



## Brad (Dec 6, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I used to play WoW, I kinda really miss it but I hear the new expansion is nothing worth coming back to..



Whoever you heard that from is a liar.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 6, 2012)

Brad said:


> Whoever you heard that from is a liar.



I agree, I wish I had more time to play it. Mists is the best expansion in a long time.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 7, 2012)

I play lots of WoW. My main is a 90 Human Demonology Warlock, my Horde main is a 90 Undead Blood Death Knight. In my opinion MoP is a good expansion, way better than cata. Monks are fun, mine is at 68 right now. All characters I listed are on Darrowmere - US. If any of you want to play WoW with me just inbox me.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 8, 2012)

The Monks do look fun to play, I haven't really read much into them though. What kind of stats do they prefer?


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 8, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> The Monks do look fun to play, I haven't really read much into them though. What kind of stats do they prefer?



I loved my Mistweaver monk when I was still playing, but they've been nerfed since I quit. Not sure whether they're still quite as fun to play. Could pretty much solo anything as a Windwalker too

They use all the same gear that Druids use for their respective specs.


----------



## Riesz (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey there!  I've been playing WoW since WotLK.  

Started as an undead shadow priest, then quickly changed mains to blood elf mage once my trial was over.  I recently changed mains to a troll boomkin to help out my guild since we had too many mages!

I play frequently together with my fiance, mostly raiding.  We're 10/13 heroic ToT in 25-mans. 

Here's my character.

Add my Battletag if you'd like to chat in-game!  Chi#1331


----------



## Diableos (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, this is still on the first page of this area so...

I've recently started playing WoW again, on Kilrogg EU, although barely any of my friends even play anymore so it's difficult to enjoy myself on my realm. It's basically dead, and while the realm merges or whatever it is may well fix it, I don't know if that would fix my problem. I originally played a Blood Elf Rogue, but deleted it a while back to use the name for a Blood Elf Paladin, but since coming back, I've become bored of that and restored my Rogue and started playing it again. It's a lot of fun and is still as easy as ever to use, but I can't help but be annoyed at playing a melee DPS now. It's just frustrating for several reasons now, but at the same time, the Rogue is the first character I got to level cap and is the one with pretty much all of my progress. I'll keep it there for that, that's for sure, but I'm very tempted to make a ranged DPS class... or just another class, perhaps on another server, and make that my main instead. As I said, I do enjoy my Rogue, so I can't truly decide, but I've also become fairly bored of playing Horde all the time, and only Blood Elves at that. That's not to say I wouldn't keep playing them, but yeah.

Does anyone else on EU servers play this game much? I only have one Real ID friend left and they play Horde, so that's the main deciding factor for keeping me on Horde too. I wouldn't mind playing an Alliance character on a different realm, I just wouldn't know what race/class to play.


----------



## nawtyuh (Sep 4, 2013)

I play on Mal'Ganis, I have played since vanilla or pre-bc. I have a few toons - 90 Warlock, 90 DK, 90 Druid and a 80 Paladin. 

It has been one of my favorite games with a kind of love/hate relationship, haha. But I will always go back to WoW it seems. 

MoP has to be the best expansion. I did not care for the Cataclysm expansion. BC and WOTLK were okay, but MoP is a lot of fun. Definitely worth coming back for it. 

Oh yeah! 5.4 is out on Tuesday!

And if you really like pre-bc/vanilla, look into the game Wild Star. It is from the creators of vanilla WoW before the merger. 

http://www.wildstar-online.com/en/#page1


----------



## Riesz (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm on Mal'ganis too!  Small world 

I actually haven't enjoyed MoP as much as WotLK.  I like having alts but the legendary quest grind is just ridiculous.  I hate LFR too so alts are kinda out lol.  Makes me sad 

I have 90 mage (old main), 90 boomkin (new main), and some 80ish alts priest, paladin, DK, etc.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 5, 2013)

I WANT TO PLAY AGAIN AND IT'S NOT GOOD

I've had a craving to just level up a new character. Altoholic over here. Unfortunately my account's on the EU side so I wouldn't be able to play with most of you lovely people


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 5, 2013)

My boyfriend is playing WoW as I am typing this, L O L. I'm too cheap to pay for my own subscription again....I'll just wait for Wild Star or ArchAge 8)


----------



## Diableos (Sep 21, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> I WANT TO PLAY AGAIN AND IT'S NOT GOOD
> 
> I've had a craving to just level up a new character. Altoholic over here. Unfortunately my account's on the EU side so I wouldn't be able to play with most of you lovely people



Heeey now, don't forget about this nobody! I play on EU realms too. What's your realm? I don't mind moving over to a new one, unless by some miracle you're on the same server and faction as I am... which is Kilrogg, Horde side... for now. >;o If you played Alliance, I'd be fine with going over to that side too.

I'd love to find more people to play with.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> My boyfriend is playing WoW as I am typing this, L O L. I'm too cheap to pay for my own subscription again....I'll just wait for Wild Star or ArchAge 8)



But Wild Star is a subscription MMO! I'm guessing ArcheAge will be too? 

They both look so good though. I love me some housing.

I actually just subscribed again after a two year break. Man I love me some pet battles. I'm on a backwater server. Anyone on Zangarmarsh here?


----------



## Silversea (Oct 8, 2013)

Mmmeh. I did play this game, but didn't pay it one month and kind of forgot about it. I have an EU server so its harder to pay for it in the US (paypal sagkfdjgalsdak). And I don't feel much incentive, despite my massive mount and pet collection and feat of strengths etc. 

I had a lv 90 orc hunter, Terenas EU.


----------

